# Apple is preparing a classical music service



## Hogwash

News headlines indicate that Apple is readying a music service based on on it's Primephonic aquisition. I'm not familiar with Primephonic perhaps someone who has used the service can chime in on what using Primephonic was like? Apple claims this will be a "dedicated music app." It appears the Apple Classical Music app will be separate from Apple Music. Will this be a game changer for streaming classical music? Thoughts??

Macrumors

MSN News


----------



## neoshredder

A game changer already exists with Spotify. Create your own playlists. Listen to anything you want whenever you want. But hey always room for more options. Especially those that don’t want to put in the work of creating playlists or finding playlists.


----------



## prlj

Apple's commitment to classical music by giving it it's own app gives CM an endorsement from one of the top influencer companies in the world. This is only a good thing for CM, and I have been awaiting this announcement for almost a year now.


----------



## prlj

I should add that if us "cork sniffers" here in the CM world crap all over this app for nitpicky reasons, we're only shooting ourselves in the foot when it comes to growing our audience, fanbase, and accessibility.


----------



## prlj

neoshredder said:


> A game changer already exists with Spotify.


No "game" has been "changed" in the CM world by anything that Spotify has done.


----------



## haziz

It is about time. I have been wondering if Apple acquired Primephonic to kill it, but even that did not make sense. Primephonic was a very small player, in an already very small market.

Apple however has a history of losing interest in their less lucrative projects and very soon pretending that they don't have any recollection of those projects. I hope they stick with this one for some length of time.

I think the separate app (or even integration of Primephonic into Apple Music) would be a major improvement over their current app. Like all of the vendors the library of classical music they licensed is quite extensive, but searching for a particular recording was always iffy. Their search function left a lot to be desired. The search function in Qobuz, and even Tidal and Amazon Music is often much better. I suspect this maybe why they acquired Primephonic for. Still a bit surprised they did however.

One thing I have always wondered about is why keep Primephonic closed while they were working on this app. Why not keep the service running for the last year and a half and then transition to their new service. Instead they felt the need to close Primephonic while working on it's replacement.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I was a user of Primephonic and thought it was great. Been looking forward to see what they come up with in the Apple partnership.


----------



## neoshredder

prlj said:


> No "game" has been "changed" in the CM world by anything that Spotify has done.


Spotify and YouTube have everything you could ever need in Classical Music. I don’t need any more game changer than that.


----------



## prlj

neoshredder said:


> Spotify and YouTube have everything you could ever need in Classical Music. I don’t need any more game changer than that.


Well then lets leave everything the way it is and never improve anything ever again.


----------



## neoshredder

prlj said:


> Well then lets leave everything the way it is and never improve anything ever again.


Well if there is a way to improve Spotify, I would be interested.


----------



## FrankE

Hogwash said:


> News headlines indicate that Apple is readying a music service based on on it's Primephonic aquisition. I'm not familiar with Primephonic perhaps someone who has used the service can chime in on what using Primephonic was like? Apple claims this will be a "dedicated music app." It appears the Apple Classical Music app will be separate from Apple Music. Will this be a game changer for streaming classical music? Thoughts??
> 
> Macrumors
> 
> MSN News


----------



## Dulova Harps On

neoshredder said:


> Spotify and YouTube have everything you could ever need in Classical Music. I don’t need any more game changer than that.


That’s fine but the fact that Spotify and I think Pandora don’t offer lossless streaming is a problem for some. Spotify has been promising a Spotify Hi Fi service on the horizon but it hasn’t eventuated yet.


----------



## Tarneem

aaaaaaah, I wish if the "berliner philharmoniker digital concert hall" becomes a streaming service. That would make me so happy...


----------



## Philidor

neoshredder said:


> Spotify and YouTube have everything you could ever need in Classical Music.


Spotify doesn't offer HiRes streaming.


----------



## Hogwash

IMO this feels like this could be game changing in the sense that the market follows the leader. If Amazon and Tidal follow suit then classical music listeners could be at the beginning of a golden age for streaming content and musical discovery.


----------



## Couchie

I was very unimpressed with both Idagio and Primephonic, I'm not optimistic Apple will do any better.

I'm working on my own Classical Music streaming service that works with Spotify. You can take a look here: Composer Explorer

It's free to use for anyone who has a Spotify Premium account. Its also available as an Android App for your phone: Composer Explorer - Apps on Google Play.

Enjoy, and let me know what you think!


----------



## Hogwash

Couchie

I’ve been playing with Composer Explorer and count me impressed. You are doing a very fine job.


----------



## pianozach

I think we can all count on Apple to screw it up somehow.


----------



## SanAntone

Philidor said:


> Spotify doesn't offer HiRes streaming.


Not important to me.


----------



## Hogwash

UPDATE: When is Apple Music Classical launching?

This is a good article describing the transition from Primephonic to Apple Classical and includes a progress report.


----------

